# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Cosas que hacen feliz

## Laiuses

La semana pasada hice un espectáculo que me llenó muchísimo. Por lo general, cada año intento hacer una sesión para diferentes sectores, haciendo que todo el mundo se sienta integrado o que pueda disfrutar al máximo de la experiencia de la magia en todo su esplendor. El espectáculo en cuestión lo realicé para personas con sordera o con una capacidad auditiva reducida, con audífonos o con implantes, utilizando en todo momento el lenguaje de signos para integrar a aquellas personas que no podían. Creo que la magia puede ser explicada y expuesta sin necesidad de palabras, como harían los mimos, con gestos y alguna que otra palabra, pero sin requerir mayores cualidades. Creo que esto es lo que hace tan formidable el ilusionismo y todo el mundo que lo rodea.

----------

